# Delonghi 4200 Difficulty in removing infuser for cleaning



## fionaj (Jan 3, 2015)

Am having trouble removing the infuser unit for cleaning - followd instructions in manual reshutting off machine completely beforehand but doesnt seem to make any difference. what am I doing wrong? The video on the Delonghi site shows the removal with the unit still ON, despite their instructions! Im confused.....

Thanks


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I believe this is often caused by trying to remove the infuser with the power on, the door has to be closed and machine unplugged from the outlet. before trying to take it out, try unplugging it, then plug it back in, switch on, and see if it moves, if so, switch off and unplug from outlet to remove.

If that doesn't work then it could be the motor or the small microswitch situated behind the motor on the transmission track.


----------

